# Nissan 370Z Roadster: World Premiere in New York



## Administrator (Jun 27, 2006)

Ahead of the New York International Auto Show, Nissan dropped the cover (and the top) on the roadster version of its new 370Z. Normally convertible versions of coupes aren’t all the different from their hard-top cousins, and while that is mostly true here we have to hand it to Nissan on the design of the new model - especially after the 350Z Roadster was, from a design point of view, an automotive hack job.

The new 370Z Roadster looks purposefully designed and is as elegant as the Coupe is sporty. To achieve this, Nissan designers used a shorter windshield and a new deck, which, by the way, completely covers the convertible roof when in the down position. This "tonneau" cover also incorporates the two-seater design with sculpting behind each of the seats.

The top itself is a material unit (in keeping with Nissan's commitment to reduce the weight of the new Z cars), which raises or lowers in roughly 20 seconds. The operation is completely automated and can be done by the flick of a switch on the center console or by a button located on the door.

The soft-top also features a larger rear window (over the 350Z Roadster) for improved visibility.

"As expected, the 370Z Roadster delivers an exhilarating connetion to the air, wind and environment on top of the new Z Coupe’s exceptinal levels of performance," said Nissan North America general manager Al Castignetti. "But perhaps unexpected for a car this sporty is its greatly enhanced refinement and quality - as seen in features such as its one-touch auto-locking convertible top and beautifully crafted interior."

More: *Nissan 370Z Roadster: World Premiere in New York* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Something about those bubblely rear quarters just doesn't look right to me.


----------



## pintu (Apr 18, 2009)

Ya it was the glorious auto premier at new york. There are so many types of cars. Luxury and brand lovers seems very happy in that premier.


----------

